# When to collect colostrum?



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a small herd of nigerian dwarfs, and want to keep some frozen colostrum on hand "just in case." At what point after kidding can I collect extra colostrum from my does without worrying about jeopardizing the kids' health? It seems like there's a pretty short window between when the kids need it and when the does stop producing it.

I have a FF who kidded yesterday afternoon (~5:30) with twins. Both are up, nursing, and doing great, despite a rough delivery. Is it okay to go ahead and try collecting colostrum from that doe? How much? She is being given penicillin because we had to assist with the delivery- will that affect the colostrum at all?

I also have another doe who is due within the next month. This will be her third freshening. She had 5 last year, and with as huge as she is, I wouldn't be surprised if she has 4 this year. If she has more than a couple of kids, will I be able to collect colostrum from her, or will the kids need all of it?

I know I can just buy the replacer and not have to worry, but I'd like to have the real deal on hand.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can milk her now. When you freeze the colostrum, label what date and how many days/hours after kidding you collected it.

If your other doe has a bunch of kids, I'd let the kids have it all. You'd need to think more about supplementing them


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There is a window that the colostrum does what it should do after birth. I don't remember when that window is, I want to say the first 12 hours maybe. After that it's just a nice vitamin, fatty milk for them. Usually what I do is wait 12 hours and then take the colostrum but since I have boers they don't have crazy amounts of milk so I will only do this if they have a single, but a nigi has way more milk then what I'm dealing with. But I do agree probably on trips and more go ahead and just let the kids have the milk. It's always nice to have it on hand but you don't want to take from a kid that for sure needs it now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The first 2 to 4 hours after birth is the most critical time, in which newborns require colostrum. The Colostrum is the strongest.

The first 12 hours has good colostrum too, then subsides and turns to more milk.

When collecting, be sure the doe, does have enough for her babies that is first, if she does not, I wouldn't take it from them.

About a 12cc syringe full is better than nothing, but more is good if you have a big milk volume doe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I knew there was a time line there but couldn't for the life of me remember. The way I see it is even when the milk comes in what colostrum is in there is better then nothing IF you have a kid later that needs something. And of course we all just hope we never need that stuff at all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I draw blanks as well. 

I agree, it is better than nothing. 

I have needed it for first timers, who didn't drop milk yet or didn't have enough for all kids. It is a blessing to have.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

If I have a doe that has a huge udder, I make sure the kids get the first 2 hours as much as they can, then I will take a bit depending on the size of the doe. Small does I'll take like a quarter cup, larger does, more. I label it. Then the next day I take some more and label that next day milk.

I keep this in my freezer and switch it out as often as my goats kid. That way its always as fresh as possible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Colostrum is good until the next kidding year, then should be replaced.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the good information! I ended up missing the 12 hour window, and this doe is a FF and doesn't have a big udder, so I didn't end up collecting any colostrum from her. I'll probably skip the other doe too, since I expect multiples out of her and don't want to jeopardize the health of this year's kids for "just in case" with future kids. I picked up some colostrum replacer last time I was at the feed store to have on hand instead  Sounds like my best bet is to wait until I have a doe who kids a single or a heavy milker with twins before I try collecting colostrum.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

In storing colostrum, if your freezer has a self defrosting cycle, your colostrum may partially thaw and then re-freeze. The quality won't be as good as constantly frozen. After the colostrum is frozen, I bury it below the meat etc. in the chest freezer. It stays about 0* F.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I have some nice milky does, and I've milked right after birth. I save as first or second day colostrum. Frozen in plastic pop bottles with the contents written on with a sharpie, just tucked away.


----------

